# Rabbit safe paint/woodstain?



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Are there any? Our hutches and run are looking very tatty and I would like to spruce them up a bit. Most of the run etc is fairly chew-proof with metal strips added to the most accessible parts, but I would not like to risk poisoning for the sake of making things look pretty!

Thank you!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use water based fence paint - usually wilko's own make (used to use focus before it shut down) mine have chewed the wood with it on with no ill effects 

*Heidi*


----------

